#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αποκατάσταση συνέχειας δοκού

## Pappos

Η αποκατάσταση δοκού με λάμες και συγκόλληση είναι λάθος και πρέπει να αποφεύγεται. [*Petersen, Stahlbau, έκδοση 3η 1993*, σελ. 635-636].
(Η βιβλιογραφία αναφέρει ότι οι τάσεις που αναπτύσσονται δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες και δεν υπάρχει σαφή εικόνα και ότι ακόμα αναπτύσσονται τάσεις συγκόλλησης με μεγάλες τιμές). 
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η αποκατάσταση γίνεται πάλι με λάμες αλλά με μέσα σύνδεσης κοχλίες.

Στο βιβλίο "*Παραδείγματα εφαρμογής του Ευρωκώδικα 3", 2η έκδοση 2007*, σελ. 389 υπάρχει το παράδειγμα 50 με θέμα "αποκατάσταση συνέχειας καμπτόμενης δοκού". Από την βιβλιογραφία[*Petersen, Stahlbau, 3η έκδοση 1994*, σελ. 635-636], [*Βάγιας, Σιδηρές Κατασκευές Ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγηση, έκδοση 2006*, σελ. 650-651], είναι λάθος η σύνδεση με λάμες και συγκόλληση όπως φαίνεται στο παράδειγμα 50 γιατί αναπτύσσονται μεγάλες τάσεις στην συγκόλληση και γενικά η κατάσταση των τάσεων γενικά δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη. 

Ακόμα, για τον συνδυασμό συγκολλήσεων και κοχλιώσεων δεν επιτρέπεται αυτός ο συνδυασμός στην ίδια σύνδεση (αυτά για την κατηγορία άντυγας Α). Για την κατηγορία Β σε μεγάλα φορτία υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί, ολόκληρη η ένταση μεταφέρεται στην συγκόλληση λόγω του ότι η παραλαβή δύναμης από την κοχλίωση προϋποθέτει την ανάπτυξη της σχετικής ολίσθησης. Επίσης στα σχέδια καλό είναι να δίνουμε το σημείο μηδενισμού της ροπής, την απόσταση δηλαδή, γιατί σε εκείνο το σημείο θα γίνει και η αποκατάσταση.

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για τα παραπάνω?

----------


## vmaniad

Το είχαμε συζητήσει ξανά το θέμα με τις συγκολήσεις και τις κοχλιώσεις αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------

